# Insurance



## Davec (Jul 2, 2001)

FYI...

I've just been quoted 786GBP for a 425 GTR, all mods declared (lots of odds and sods), 175 excess, 5000 mls pa and fully comp. Quote came from Egger Lawson in Nottingham under their competition car scheme.


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*NCB*

But what NCB do you have? 60%? 20%

I think we should include this when posting quotes so the "true grossed up cost" can be worked out.

Cheers


----------



## Davec (Jul 2, 2001)

Full NCB, no points (ever!), in Bedforshire (med-low risk).

Got onto the scheme as the car is modified for and primarily used for track day events.

They're the guys that also do track-day insurance, though that's not covered by this policy.

DC


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Some usefull phone numbers

Privlige Insurance 08452460311


Aplan Brooker neer Newbury 01635 874646 


TESCO Insurance 0845 300 9900 


Adrian Flux www.adrianflux.co.uk 08700 777888 


Barclays Motor Insurance on 0870-6001414


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*insurance Tesco*

look out at Tesco insurance as there Protected No claims loads you big time try to get them to Quote with and with out and see for your self!


----------

